# How old a trailer would you buy?



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Given that I've rented a trailer... oh, about 10 times this summer, at 60$ each time, for a total of 600$, and the fact that if we had our own, we'd be trailering to lessons more often which would be beneficial to my daughter who is starting to jump, I'm thinking about buying a trailer again.

I see a lot of "vintage" or "completely redone" trailers out there. Many 15 years old or more. Given that I live in a cold climate where salt is used on the roads in the winter, how well can a trailer realistically stand up to those conditions? In other words, how old a trailer would you be willing to consider? Price is an issue, of course, but no point in buying a trailer that will have a rusted out frame. And yes, I get that it depends on how it's stored and maintained, but most are left outside here. So, in the worst possible conditions, how well can they last without major rust issues?


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Hm... we use salt down here as well, but don't see a lot of trailers out. For me I wouldn't hesitate to look at an older trailer for that reason since most people _don't_ haul in salt/snow down here. If that was fairly common around me I might stick to under 2010 on the safe side. Storing outside is pretty normal down here too. Some people store theirs inside during the winter, most don't. 

Kinda hard to say. My old trailer was a '77 aluminum 2 horse. It wasn't well maintained, it wasn't stored inside, but last I saw it was still going strong. I know a lady with an '85 Trail-et still doing fine. The trailer I have now is a '97 steel Featherlite. Honestly I didn't even think twice about the age. I was more worried about it being steel & any rust damage the frame might have (it could have been a 2006 & I'd still be concerned). The BO personally knew the previous owners of my trailer. It was stored inside during the winter, waxed, packed - everything. Right now it's living the rough life with me LOL. Stored outside, not washed & waxed every time it's used - it's surviving fine. Before I would commit to buying anything take it to someone who can lift it up & fully inspect everything. One of the gal's at the barn recently learned her lesson on that. She didn't bother since it was an under 2010, aluminum. Well trailer ended up needing 1k+ in small repairs, tires, etc.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi AA!

No simple answer to this one; there are too many variables. How long before new cars around where you live start showing signs of rusting away; 8 years? 10 years? Some owners are better than others about getting underneath with the wand at the car wash, probably far less with a horse trailer. But then horse trailers don't get out in the snow/salt/slop too much, either.
Unless you are buying a new, or nearly new trailer, you will just have to slide under and look. Take a flashlight and ice-pick, and scratch away any rust you find 'til you see silver metal. Rust on the surface is normal and not a problem, deep rust, particularly in places where the frame components are in contact (rails to cross-bars, or spring to axle for example) are a sign that rust is getting the upper hand. This is very expensive to repair (basically _not_ economical unless you like a project, and can DIY), and if you find it in one spot, you can be sure it is as bad or worse in places you can't see.
An older trailer that has been well cared for is a better value than a newer one that hasn't, and more so than any other faults a trailer may have, rust is not your friend. "Rust Never Sleeps."

Steve


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

It is no different than buying a car, check the tires, wheels, axles, and body panels. If they are in good shape, age is irrelevant.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What 6gun said. My current trailer is a 1985 model, and I bought it in the fall of 2014. It's sturdy, well built, and safe. I'll either buy new in the next couple of years or have this one completely refurbished. Haven't yet decided, especially since I really, really like this one.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought a trailer early this year, it had been inside kept and had hardly any rust, solid frame, floorboards etc.. new tires, bearings and the works... and its a 99. I am going to have it gone through before my cross country trip next year.. My only thing is get one with exit doors.. mine has none.. PITA to slide around horse against divider or under the divider. If my horse would be a freak for loading you could get smashed in the trailer


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I have an early 80's 4 horse draft trailer. The things are impossible to find so I make this one do. I can fit 8 horses comfortable, 9 with a good last loader and a short trip. It has a new floor and several welds on it. New wheel bearings, wiring, and regular maintenance. 
I buy used trucks on E-bay from Arizona and Texas. They have 0 rust and the roads there are far better than here. I would recommend looking in that climate on E-bay. It would be worth the drive.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I also agree with @6gunkid. Before we purchased our horse trailer in 2006 our last trailer was a 1986 model that we had to store outside. We hauled 3-4 horses in it summer and winter. We were good about keeping it clean and monitoring the floor - I sold that trailer for as much as I had purchased it for.

I think you have said you have a friend who knows or does body work - as long as you can have someone look the frame over who know what to look for you should be good. A new floor is more of an annoyance than hard to put in. So if you find a really good deal and it needs some work I would not shy away - the frame and tongue would be my main concern as well as the need for electric brakes since your towing vehicle is on the smaller side.

Good Luck! Having a trailer opens so many doors!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep, as @*carshon* points out, we have someone who can work on a trailer if need be. We would certainly get under it and look at it (as we've done for the few we looked at, and decided not to buy). 

Definitely not looking to drive down to Texas to buy one! Holy cow, that would take days. Between the exchange between Canadian and American, taxes, duty, paperwork to get it across the border, forget it. Unlikely it would be cheaper than patiently waiting for the right trailer to show up here. Not to mention my time driving down. And I won't buy a trailer sight unseen. 

I guess I was just wondering whether there's only so much life in a trailer. We do have brutal conditions here. To answer your question, @*george* themule, cars don't last long here. I only buy Volvos because they last longer than other makes, but had to sell my last one because of rust. Mind you, it was about 15 years old. That's a really, really long time for a car to last around here. Bodies tend to go fast, so a lot of people only keep their cars 4-5 years, then replace with new. Hubby and I are too cheap to do that  

I'm just casually looking at this point, and there are a lot that show up that are older. I wonder whether it's worth looking at them. I do really like the one I'm using now, it's a Merhow, probably less than 15 years old, aluminum, easy to tow (we don't have a huge truck yet... but may upgrade at some point). Small enough to be easy to manage, but big enough for a warmblood (so plenty of room for Harley). Little extras I've realized I need in a trailer: interior lights and a tack room. Always thought a tack room was unnecessary, but got spoiled with one and would have a hard time doing without now. Never understood why they put interior lights in a trailer until the morning we loaded at 5:30 am!!! Harley walked right into the warm, well-lit space. 

So yeah, I hear you all. It's not so much the year of the trailer as what shape it's in. Thanks!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My trailer is a 1987 that I bought brNd new when Inlived in Pennsylvania --- a state that uses salt on the roads.

I never hauled in the Winter, plus I kept the trailer frame and the seams well oiled. The frame is like new, and there is just now starting to get some surface rust on the fender steps.

The wood flooring has been replaced four times. The wiring completely replaced once or twice, can't remember.

It has always sat outside.

While the paint is oxidized and it isn't pretty to look at, it is rock solid. Based on what local horse folks have told me, I could get pretty close to what I Paid for it new because a new one exactly like it would be double or more what I Paid for it in 1987.

Meaning, it isn't the age, it's the care the trailer has had that matters


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I wouldn't balk at an older trailer if it were in good shape. As long as everything checks out, doesn't matter how old the thing is. Just make sure you check for rust as George the mule said, and check the floorboards fo sho! That is a huge deal for me. 

-- Kai


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My first trailer was a 60 something 2 horse Merhow. The owners couldn't remember the exact year and it was so old there was no VIN number and it had sat for years. I bought and redid it in the mid eighties. Sold it in '00 or '01 and it was just starting to need the floor redone again for the 2nd time during my ownership. Other than that it was still a sturdy trailer.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

All of the "older is better" is great to hear.
Just remember that safety features improved as trailers were manufactured and older may not have some of those features we now take for granted... 4 wheel brakes is one not on all trailers even today.
Also metals used in construction have changed over the years.
Inspect and look carefully and understand fully that older trailers that are in really good condition because people took better care of them, period. 
Today...you already said your living conditions are harsh are on cars in your area...just remember that when considering a trailer and how many owners it has had that you consider.
Bondo, plastic filler used and applied well covers a lot of issues of structural and cosmetic but can be true safety issues on a trailer.
Don't not have real knowledgeable eyes look carefully, not a dig at most of us...but we miss what a professional will see in neglect or issues...
There are some really great deals out and about...just continue that search and that "right" trailer will find you as you find it.
Enjoy that search.
:runninghorse2:.....
_jmo..._


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If you buy a well cared for trailer and have it checked over by a professional who knows what to look for then if its a reputable brand name you should be OK
The only advantage with buying new is that you've got a lot more choice so easier to get the type of trailer set up you want.
With summer fast disappearing there tends to be some good sales opportunities around and companies able to arrange decent finance deals to move their stock too if you don't want to dig into a chunk of your disposable income.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So...adding to my post above..

That said about "older" trailers and purchasing one...

You need to mentally have a year of production that is a cut-off for you..._nothing older, period._
Remember that certain things now taken for granted were not always there in older models...
Interior height...used to be 6'6" was "tall"...today many have 7'6" or higher...BUT...
Along with height comes a longer stall length and wider stall that fits those taller horses..
Keep that fully in mind.
I know you have smaller horses...but you might not always and the shape of your horses may change too.
You will be looking for a new horse for you probably soon and your daughter is going to grow and outgrow your geldings height sooner rather than later...keep that in mind you not defeat the buying process by buying what fits today's mounts and not tomorrows.
It is also harder to sell "smaller" as most don't have smaller horses today but larger and behemoth sized mounts...
More things to keep in mind when searching. 

_Personally, I would *not *look at any trailer made before the late 80's anymore._
I don't care what kind of care it had, metal fatigues and weakens, over time it is not as good as when new.
Of course we can see classic cars in pristine condition that have been fully restored and now live in better conditions of care than our daily drivers do...but you're talking horse trailers and caustic conditions of horses defecating in them and not spotlessly cleaned and waxed honestly.
So, it is 2017 and the 2018 models have been available for a few months..._do the math..._
Those _are_ old trailers when you look at it and you did say cars don't last long. :|
Used often or not, in winter or not, the concerns of old metal/steel fatigue are still there and should not be overlooked.
If you bought it new, maintained from day one and know the true care given is one thing. 
To buy used at this age..._no, think not! Not even close to this age would I..._
A trailer that of that age would _*not*_ be found in my yard bought used nor my horse in it..._just would not happen.
There is just to many years and to much unknown about care during that time..
That is my horses life and mine as I tow it down the road behind me...I value both to much to take that chance.
_ :runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't think of my trailer as "old" but if I actually do the math, it's 14 years old already. The floor is starting to show a very small amount of corrosion that I'm keeping an eye on (it's all aluminum) but otherwise in good shape. Just had 'er acid washed last week and she looks like new again!










If you choose to consider an older trailer, I would try to take a mechanically-inclined friend with you to look at it. Certainly you'll want to pull mats if they have them to inspect the floor. You could also take a look under the trailer and see what the frame looks like. Or as others have suggested, even better if you can actually take it to a shop first before buying and have a mechanic check it over.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice trailer @Beau! 14 years means it's a 2003 roughly. I'd consider that fairly recent even though 14 years sounds like a lot, but it really isn't. You're right to suggest I bring someone along to check the mechanics of a trailer. That's what I plan to do. 

I do love my trimmer's trailer, and Harley has finally come to accept it - walked in it easily last time we went to a show, with my daughter leading him! So I'd like to stay along those same lines. It's roomy, but not hard to tow.

@horselovinguy, thank you for your thoughts. While I agree with others who say it depends on how it was maintained, I have to assume the worst because of harsh conditions here. Also, as you point out, there may be safety issues with very old trailers just because standards were different. I also agree that while the horses I have now are small, that may not always be the case. I'm concerned that Harley is developing arthritis, which would mean that if my daughter wants to keep jumping, she'll need a new horse soon. It will probably be a bigger horse than Harley. But even if I don't get a very big horse, I like the roominess of a warmblood-sized trailer. It just doesn't feel so cramped. I've been in small trailers, and no way would I put my horses in there. I need to know that if a horse jerks his head up, or does a mini-rear, chances of a serious injury are less than if the ceiling is low.


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

I have to disagree with some of the above mentioned. Honestly I like my older 1986 trailer better than the newer one we have! I don't think I'll ever sell it, because I don't honestly think I could replace with! It is a custom made aluminum 2 horse (extra tall/extra wide fit my 17h Friesian mare just fine) with dog boxes on one side (perfect for hunting, haven't been able to find another trailer like it), solid rubber floors that don't require replacement (though we do inspect them regularly as a precaution) and a large tack area on the other... It's quite impressive how well designed and thought out it was, really... Not to mention it's SUPER easy to hitch and haul by one person and a very maneuverable size which is paramount for our remote/rural location... I had the hubby re-wire and retrofit it with LEDs at the end of summer and we now jokingly call it the Christmas tree trailer as it's bright as all get up and has easily 3x the lights as our large 3 horse slant with dressing room and all of the bells and whistles of a new trailer... A long time ago I had a 1960s trailer that had recently been completely refurbished and it honestly was fantastic too... Just bring someone who is mechanically inclined to help you inspect it! 

P.S. I've found with the many, many, MANY trailers I've been through that you might as well just expect to have to re-wire the lights... Really... So plan your spending accordingly, but once their re-wired you're good as gold for quite some time.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

RockyMountainBaroque said:


> I have to disagree with some of the above mentioned. Honestly I like _*my older 1986 trailer*_ better than the newer one we have! I don't think I'll ever sell it, because I don't honestly think I could replace with! _ *It is a custom made aluminum 2 horse* _(extra tall/extra wide fit my 17h Friesian mare just fine) with dog boxes on one side (perfect for hunting, haven't been able to find another trailer like it), solid rubber floors that don't require replacement (though we do inspect them regularly as a precaution) and a large tack area on the other...


Exactly...._not_ a standard trailer built in that time and era...
_Custom made,_ with many fine unusual upgrades, made to your specifications or someones and that meant it also saw excellent care I bet because of the cost of that impressive investment for such special features.

I did say, "_Personally, I would *not *look at any trailer made before the *late 80's* anymore."
_Your trailer to me would fit that description regardless...adding those special features +++.

Acadian...Those hidden diamonds *are* out there.
You need to look carefully, thoroughly and be in the right place at the right moment in time to swoop in and scoop them up to make it YOURS!!! :wink:
It is today's terminology that calls trailers "warmblood" for sizing.
Years ago, it was referred to as a "extra wide, extra high"....maybe that will open some doors of opportunity for you and save some $ because it isn't called "warmblood" but meets sizing you want it sounds.

Keep searching Acadian...what you want _*is*_ just waiting for you to discover it.
_Don't get discouraged...
:runninghorse2:....
jmo...
_


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hmmm. My current trailer is an old (I think '89) Trail-et Aluminum 2 horse straight load, bumper pull with a large tack-room. Plenty of room for my 17h Oily horse. It has some surface rust, but nothing significant, and trust me, I inspect it regularly. Still on the original floor as far as I can tell, and that is solid too. Brakes are good, and the tires are only a few years old; they were brand new when I got it. The window screens have disintegrated, the rubber floor mats are due replacement, and some of the wiring needs to be replaced, but I re-worked the wiring to the lights and brakes when I got it, so I know they are good, and 'em are the ones that count.
It is relatively light, and tows nicely behind my 6cyl Toyota truck, something I knew before I bought it, as I used to tow it occasionally. I got it from a riding buddy after she sold her horse and had no future plans of getting another.
Oddly, the trailer came to Colorado from Vermont; I would have expected it to be a rust-bucket, but it just isn't.
Some day I will upgrade my truck ('96 T-100, bumping 200K now), and then will probably look for a larger "gooseneck" trailer, but until then, this one serves just fine, and you probably don't want to know how little I spent for it.
Don't discount something just because it is old . . .


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> Exactly...._not_ a standard trailer built in that time and era...
> _Custom made,_ with many fine unusual upgrades, made to your specifications or someones and that meant it also saw excellent care I bet because of the cost of that impressive investment for such special features.
> 
> I did say, "_Personally, I would *not *look at any trailer made before the *late 80's* anymore."
> ...


Not exactly sure why you quoted me on this? Did someone say you were "wrong", the way you've worded your post towards me is quite defensive!... Particularly, when I was simply suggesting to OP to not discount an older trailer?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

RockyMountainBaroque said:


> Not exactly sure why you quoted me on this? Did someone say you were "wrong", the way you've worded your post towards me is quite defensive!... Particularly, when I was simply suggesting to OP to not discount an older trailer?


Please don't take it personally nor get so defensive....it sure *wasn't *meant the way you took it. :sad:
It actually _*was*_ a compliment that I did quote your comment...
What I said is your trailer *was* the age category I would be looking for...and that a trailer made with custom amenities would of been well cared for, but also your trailer is not "standard" equipment...
It _*was*_ a example of what to look for...that good care and maintenance given allows many years of dependable service as you proved.
I also pointed out the terminology you used of "extra tall, extra wide" would be a "warmblood" model today...but because it doesn't say "warmblood" but meets those size requirements...terminology can save $$ spent attaining the same things sometimes.
Have a great day. :smile:
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

My go-to trailer is an 88' 16' stock trailer. It's got a little surface rust, but the frame and running gear are clean and solid. It's built like a tank. It's going in for a new floor and new tires/bearings this fall, and I had it rewired a couple of years ago, but other than that, it's been pretty much care-free aside from the usual maintenance, and cleaning out it after use. (you can see part if it in the pic below)

Maintenance and overall build quality are far more important than age. Not all steel/aluminum/fiberglass/what have you is the same, and some are built much more solidly than others. Some trailers only a few years old are already rusted and banged up (Trails West seem to rust out quickly, from the ones I've seen) while others are still rock solid in spite of sitting outdoors for 30 years. 

Let your friends know you are looking. A friend just bought a gem of a 1986 walk-through side-by-side gooseneck with tack room that has been untouched in a barn since 1987; the owners got into horses, then their kids' interest went elsewhere, and that was that. Her farrier remembered seeing it, and gave her the name of the guy so she could call and see if he'd sell it. It has, literally, about 150 miles on it. She traded her daughter's outgrown pony for it, put new tires on and had the undercarriage and the wiring checked, swept out the cobwebs, and it's good to go. Looks brand new.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

SilverMaple said:


> She traded her daughter's outgrown pony for it, _*put new tires on*_ and had the undercarriage and the wiring checked, swept out the cobwebs, and it's good to go. Looks brand new.


Yeah, expect to need new tires. They tend to get sun checked and rot long before the tread sees any wear.

Also have the wheel bearings inspected -- they can be an expensive fix.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^ Yep. It was completely checked over by a competent trailer repair place. I'm not sure if the bearings were replaced or repacked or what, but it's good to go. Even if she'd had to replace a lot, she'd still come out ahead. Her husband actually put it on blocks, took off the wheels, had new tires put on, and then they pulled it home. The ones that were on it had been flat for nearly 20 years and certainly weren't going to be safe with even a haul of about 20 miles.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My trailers a 94...sundowner....I pull it more weekends that not. It's not the nicest trailer in the parking lot, but is sure isn't the worst.

I do have it professionally serviced every year.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I was lucky enough to buy a 2003 Merhow Equistar trailer last year and this thing literally looks brand new, both inside and out. 14 years old and so clean that you can hardly tell a horse has ever been in it.

I feel like this is a special case, sort of like the old urban myth of finding a vintage, pristine Ferrari in the garage of a widow! From what I know of the trailer's history, it had very little use before the seller and her husband bought it. Despite using it a lot over the years for trail riding, the husband kept it spotless and pristine but unfortunately died suddenly. I did pay a premium price $5000 for it but after looking at the dangerous junk out there for the past 3-4 years, it was and is worth every penny.

I too, live smack in the middle of the snow/salt belt and after years of shopping, a lot of the old trailers out there really scared me! Even though most of us don't use our trailers in the winter, there is a lot of residual salt on the roads being splashed up with the Spring rains. 
Plus, unfortunately I think that a lot of trailers don't get cleaned out and then aired out after use. Just closed up for the next time so the moisture never leaves.
There are some real treasures out there to be found (I found this one through the grapevine after letting all of my friends know that I was looking), but you have to be really, really careful and critical of what you are looking at.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like my dream trailer @chasin_Ponies! I love my trimmer's Merhow. I'd pay 5000$ for it, easy. 

After seeing what's out there in the 3000$ range, I have decided I need to go higher. Like around 6000$ probably. I just couldn't imagine putting my horses in the trailers I saw. That doesn't mean it's not possible to find a really good 3000$ trailer, but around here, there aren't many, and I just don't have time to go see hundreds of trailers until I find the right one.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I guess I lucked out then I only paid 1100 for mine.. but has no exit doors, so I doubt I will keep it forever


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

gingerscout said:


> I guess I lucked out then I only paid 1100 for mine.. but has no exit doors, so I doubt I will keep it forever


Like I said, it IS possible to get a sweet deal. But less likely here, in a rural area of Eastern Canada, than somewhere horse trailers are far more common. And exit doors are a must-have for me. My 12 year old leads her horse in there.


----------

